# Liquid coming from my horse's bum



## EmmaRose (19 May 2015)

Hi I'm looking for advice,

My 7 year old Irish Draught cross has been experiencing brown liquid that has been coming from his bum. I brought him in February 2014. He was wormed when we got him to him new home as the past owners hadn't wormed him. We also had to restart his injection course as well as they hadn't kept up with them. He has had egg counts since and they have always been 2 so we haven't had to worm him just yet as they said that if it was over 6 then you would have to. It stated last year but my instructor told me that is was just the grass and the high levels in it. During the winter in 2014 he stopped 'dribbling' as we put it but now he has started again.

We talked to my feed supplier to see what she though as she said that it could be tapeworm as a normal egg count doesn't check for it, you have to do a separate test. She has had other customers come in and say the same sort of thing. We have got the results back and it was below 1 so we don't have to worm him for tapeworm. 

He is fine within himself. He is acting normal, and drinking and eating fine. He looks fine within himself so whatever it is it doesn't seem to be affecting him. It just runs down his leg and causes a mess. I have to wash it every 2-3 days. I'm just trying to make it comfortable for him but I don't want to go through summer with flies buzzing around him.

I'm just confused as to what it could be, he is on the same food as he was when we brought him except we have taken out him calm and condition as a recommendation from my instructor. But other than that he is on the same as he was before we brought him. He has a scoop of Molichaff Applechaff, a half a measure of Codlivine and a cup full of swede as when we feed him carrots he goes a bit fizzy. 

I'm running out of ideas of what it could be. If you could help that would be great.


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (19 May 2015)

Have a google of 'hind gut acidosis' i believe it can be an indicator of that


----------



## EmmaRose (19 May 2015)

I've had a look on here http://www.succeed-equine.com/equine-health/health-risks/hindgut-acidosis/ but it says that if it was hindgut acidosis there would be a noticeable change in his behaviour and attitude but he seems completely fine and how he was when we brought him. Also when it says of how to reduce it, he is out during the day from 8am to around 6pm on later days and always has access to either the grass during the day and he has a large hay net at night. He hasn't had laminitis since he's been with us as this can lead towards it and he hasn't had colic either.


----------



## ihatework (19 May 2015)

It's probably related to spring grass.
I'd give him a protexin quick fix and then maintain on gut balancer


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 May 2015)

It could just be the grass as its spring and much richer why dont you try him on protexin its a gut balancer I have used it before for the same problem and it did help.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 May 2015)

ihatework said:



			It's probably related to spring grass.
I'd give him a protexin quick fix and then maintain on gut balancer
		
Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## EmmaRose (19 May 2015)

I have been looking and I have seen that it has been helping others with their horses. We have found that it could most likely be a gut upset so we are looking to purchase protexin or we have also found that activated or power charcoal works as well hopefully this will be able to sort him out. 

Thanks for your help I appreciate it loads.


----------



## Archie73 (19 May 2015)

Hi. I m not sure if you soak his hay but I would if you don't. I would also replace the molly chaff with a low sugar and starch feed like fast fibre and geed micronised linseed  as opposed to the codlivine (from fish oils?) if you need to keep weight on though it sounds like he has plenty of grass!

Bicarbonate of soda can be helpful too like if you have a dodgy tummy yourself!


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (19 May 2015)

Agree, my first step would be to try adding a probiotic/gut balancer to his feed.

And on a general note, remove the molassed chaff


----------



## tallywhacker (19 May 2015)

Does it smell foul worse than poo?


----------



## EmmaRose (19 May 2015)

No sometimes comes out by itself and then others it could be with passing gas.


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 May 2015)

Well you need to do a blood or saliva test for tape worm so unless you've had that then you can't say for certain your horse doesn't have tape worm.  I'm not saying he does just that you should double check the tape worm test. 

Keep you feed low in sugar and starch & protexin gut balancer is very good. 
However as its been ongoing a while it might be worth discussing with your vet.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 May 2015)

I would second a call to a vet.  Have you also considered feeding charcoal?


----------



## tallywhacker (20 May 2015)

I would also call a vet to do bloods etc, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 May 2015)

I would phone Westgate Labs for advice on worming, you may need to monitor him more than with a normal horse for this year at least. 
Agree with soaking forage, which should be ad lib, and maybe feed only grub with no molasses. Fast Fibre or a quickbeet type of feed, they only take 12 mins to soak. No molasses licks or treats with sugars.


----------

